# The term :fixture unit



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 مايو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot] السلام عليكم 
في هذه السطور ستجدون تعريفا هاما لمن يعملون في تصميم شبكات التغذية بالماء و شبكات الصرف الصحي من كثرة الجدل بالهاتف حول المقصود به وكيفية الاستفادة منه ، و أرجو ان اكون قد وفقت في تبسيط المعلومة

تعريف وحدة استهلاك الجهاز [/FONT]**FIXTURE UNIT DEFINITION **[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يستخدم مصطلح وحدة الجهاز عند تقييم استهلاك الأدوات (الأجهزة ) الصحية لمبني ، و تقدر وحدة الجهاز بالقدم المكعب من الماء المنصرف عبر ماسورة قطرها واحد و ربع بوصة 1.25" خلال دقيقة واحدة ( ق م د ) [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و رغم أن وحدة الجهاز تقاس كمعدل تدفق إلا أنها تعتبر معامل تصميمي و ليس معدل تدفق.[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]ويقدر الواحد ق م د بـ 7.48 جالون أمريكي أي 6.25 [/FONT]**Imperial Gallons**[FONT=&quot] ( جالون إنجليزي ) [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]و يستخدم مصطلح وحدة الجهاز عند تصميم شبكة التغذية بالماء و كذلك شبكة الصرف الصحي. [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]و المؤكد أن لكل جهاز صحي معدل استهلاك مختلف عن الآخر و لكن كل الأجهزة يتم تغذيتها من ماسورة واحدة أم تقوم بتوزيع احتياجات كل جهاز ، و بالتالي فإن المطلوب يكون : تحديد قطر هذه الماسورة الأم ، و لأننا نأخذ في الاعتبار أن هذه الأجهزة لا يتم استخدامها في نفس الوقت فقد رؤي من السابقين في العلم ان يتخذوا وحدة تصميمية يتم على أساسها تقنين قطر ماسورة التغذية وكذلك قطر ماسورة الصرف . [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]هذه الوحدة التصميمية الأساس هي ما تم تعريفه بوحدة استهلاك الجهاز[/FONT]* *FIXTURE UNIT**[FONT=&quot] و تختصر [/FONT]**FU**[FONT=&quot] و لمن يكتبون بالعربية أقترح : واجه أو : واج [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]و يجب ان ندرك انه لا توجد علاقة ثابتة بين الـ جا / د [/FONT]**GPM**[FONT=&quot] ، و الـ واجه [/FONT]**FU**[FONT=&quot] طبقا لعدد الأجهزة المتواجدة بالمبني .[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]على سبيل المثال فإن 1000 واجه تعادل 250 جا / د بينما 2000 واجه تعادل 300 جا / د و ليس ضعف الـ 250 جا / د [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]و لتيسير ذلك توجد خرائط نمطية يتم الاستعانة بها ، فبعد أن تحسب مجموع وحدات الأجهزة يتم ادخالها على الخريطة لتحدد معدل التدفق المناسب لاستخدامات المبني والذي على أساسه سيتم حساب قطر ماسورة التغذية أو الصرف ، و يمكنك الاستعانة بموقع [/FONT]**ENGINEERING TOOLBOX **[FONT=&quot]للحصول على هذه الخريطة أو بالمرجعيات العلمية الأخري [/FONT]**CODES**[FONT=&quot] مثل : [/FONT]**International Plumbing Code**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أما قيمة وحدة الجهاز فيتم تحديدها من الجداول المقننة الموجودة بمرجعيات مثل [/FONT]**UPC2000/IPC 2009**[FONT=&quot] مع مراعاة أخذ القيمة الأكبر في هذه المرجعيات التي تلائم نمط الاستهلاك في أوطاننا [/FONT]* *
* بخصوص الجداول يمكنك الرجوع الي موضوعي المحتوي على مجموعة جداول لمن يهتمون بالأعمال الصحية
بالنسبة للخريطة أرجو من الزملاء ان يتكرم أحدهم مشكورا بإرفاق الخريطة **
*


----------



## ramyacademy (8 مايو 2014)

شكرا لك يا دكتور , شرح تأصيلى ماتع

سؤال: التعريف نص على معدل التدفق فى ماسورة بوصة و ربع , هل هذا يشمل وحدات التغذية أيضا أم فقط للصرف؟


----------



## toktok66 (8 مايو 2014)

كلام جميل وسؤال مهم بارك الله بكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 مايو 2014)

شكرا على مروركم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

